# Seagull 2012



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

Rumour has it that Godin is bringing a new line of Seagull guitars to NAMM 2012. If you are buying you may want to wait a couple of weeks. Does anyone have any more insight into this?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Gary787 said:


> Rumour has it that Godin is bringing a new line of Seagull guitars to NAMM 2012. If you are buying you may want to wait a couple of weeks. Does anyone have any more insight into this?


I know they have a bunch coming out, I just had a media release from them and deleted it before going through the whole thing. It was regarding all the new models that are going to be at NAMM


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

Interesting, as a fan of the last gen. of Seagulls, I hope their revisions are for the better and not injecting more laminate into their lineup for better profit margins...
I've thoroughly enjoyed my all solid wood Seagull for the better part of a decade . Looking forward nonetheless.


----------



## Orlach (Jan 9, 2012)

Does their press release suggest prices on the new Seagulls and S&Ps? I was just about to bite the bullet and get either Seagull SWS rosewood or S&P Showcase rosewood (or maybe the Norman ST68--see a pattern here?  ), but am hesitating now. Will I find something cool, unique, and as good or better for a little bit more cash in a few weeks?


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

I have had an Artist Mosaic on order since October and I am still waiting maybe now I know why. I am going to wait and see I think NAMM starts at the end of next week.


----------



## Orlach (Jan 9, 2012)

Well, I give up. 

Upon re-reading the press release, I noticed such phrases as "limited edition," which made me think that this wasn't the guitar for me.

Last night I put a downpayment on a Seagull SWS Rosewood. Would have taken the one they had in the store (Axe Music in Calgary), but there was a distressing flaw in the neck that my thumb caught every single time I picked the thing up.

Now I just have to wait a week, and I'll have a new guitar. Woo!


----------



## renegade (Jul 6, 2011)

They just updated their website:
http://www.seagullguitars.com/

Looks like a few additions to the line-up...
http://www.seagullguitars.com/seagull_model_lineup.html

Just sayin'...


----------



## wpk1 (Sep 15, 2011)

I just picked up a 25th Anniversary Flame Maple...............in a great swap. I'm happy !!

Thanks Pat


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

I am curious Pat what did you swap ?


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

I have heard the new line will be similar to the S6 with B-Band Electronics laminate back and side and a cut away model. $600


----------



## wpk1 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi 

I traded because of my hands, not because of the Seagull 12 str. I have a couple of reattachments on my right hand , and arthritus in my left. I couldn't bar the 12 strings, just not enough strength in the hands. Thats the only reason, it was probably on of the nicest sounding 12s I have played. I thought a heads up trade for the 25th Anniversary Flame Maple was a pretty good trade. Really nice low action.
Pat


----------



## wpk1 (Sep 15, 2011)

I know this will sound strange, but the fellow at The Guitar World knew I had the two 25th Anniversary Seagulls, and we wound up trading both for a New Seagull Artist Cameo CW.................WoW. In my opinion this is every bit as good as a D35.

Pat


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

There is a Natural Elements report from Premier Guitar on You Tube if you are interested. I googled "You Tube Seagull Natural Elements" and followed the link.


----------



## wpk1 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks , I'll take a look sound interesting

Pat


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi I got a Natural Elements Cedar Top, Wild Cherry full dread. WOW! I am impressed so far... Nice Guitar and very much like the original S6 in tone. Beautifully balanced and aesthetically very nice. I love the raw look and the open tuners are kind of cool. I was a little concerned about the B-Band system but it is fine. I also got a Maritime SWS HG. Total eye candy and Holy crumoley I would put it up against anything in the 1k to 2k price range. I am pleased with both of these guitars and they are different enough that both are sharing my time. I suppose I could have gone to a more prestigious manufacturer but Seagull has won me over completely and being Canadian made is no brainer. Both were purchased on line from ACEMATE in Vancouver and I cant say enough about the service. I got a little concerned, actually a lot concerned when i was stopping in at my local dealer and the same guitars were still there with the same rusty strings and finger prints.​


----------



## nrkiecks (May 12, 2012)

Cool news, I'm excited. Lol also I bought a Maritime SWS also with a similar story. Looked in Vancouver and eventually ended up on http://www.firstmusicstore.com/Default.asp - was nervous about online music retail but turned out just fine. Even bought an SR amp and haven't looked back since. Super pleased.


----------

